

Gifty.co.nz -- gift lists made simple (my new little web project) - benhoyt
http://gifty.co.nz/

======
timcederman
As per rrival and my reply, I'm not sure how you're going to get this to fly.

Australians and New Zealanders are notoriously thrifty when it comes to paying
for websites. I'm not exactly sure what you offer that say a Google Document
could do, apart from a nicer interface. It surely doesn't seem worth $10 to
create a list of birthday presents (and I'm also unsure who would do that?)

I think you'd do much better partnering with someone like Stoeffels, David
Jones, etc and getting them to pay you per person that signs up, or per
purchase.

Also I think it's a bit offputting to put prices on there for things you don't
offer, etc. Have you had any signups or actual payments yet?

~~~
benhoyt
You might be right for birthday lists, but I think for weddings, $20 is not
bad. Part of the reason I made Gifty is so people weren't forced to buy from a
particular shop, or buy online, or whatever -- there are lots of such wedding
registry sites our there already.

You're probably right about it being off-putting to put prices on there for
things I don't yet offer. Fixed, thanks. :-)

~~~
timcederman
I guess the problem is that people use wedding registries at stores as general
registries anyway. For example, my wife and I bought some great stuff for our
friends based on their David Jones registry, but found it for much cheaper at
Peter's of Kensington. We then just called David Jones and asked them to take
it off the list.

Not trying to trash your idea - you have good technology, now you need to
monetize it effectively.

------
rrival
Why don't you make it free and make $ on the affiliate revenue?

~~~
timcederman
Knowing the state of ecommerce in Australia and NZ I'd say because it just
isn't profitable.

~~~
rrival
Maybe it's time to focus on a larger market? =) It is the internets after all.

~~~
timcederman
Then I'd buy an international domain.

